# uber's insurance policy when you go online



## loopz (Mar 28, 2016)

hi im interested in driving for uber however i dont understand the insurance policy. how does the insurance work when i hit 'go online'?

am i covered by uber when im online and driving?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You are only partially covered. It is best to ask your personal insurance company about ridesharing and gap endorsements.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

loopz said:


> hi im interested in driving for uber however i dont understand the insurance policy. how does the insurance work when i hit 'go online'?
> 
> am i covered by uber when im online and driving?


It depends on your state and by covered, you need to define what you mean. Your pax may be, your car may be with a deductible, your injuries and loss of income are not.


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

Check out Erie Insirance if you have them in your market. I am very well covered when driving. Good luck.


----------

